

Statistical Truth on Bias: Small Amounts Make a Big Difference - efuquen
http://www.cafe.com/culture/old-biases-are-dictating-our-lives-without-us-realizing-it?u=4ba3a775-191f-4556-8d9d-177d34ce7b0a

======
lkbm
The article is a little thin, but the Paragon of the Polygons on which it's
based is quite lovely: [http://ncase.me/polygons/](http://ncase.me/polygons/)

I'd love to see a lot more about this. It's one thing to know subtle bias
magnifies in groups. It's far more interesting to then see how that plays out
in different circumstances.

EDIT: I just realized they have "further reading" at the bottom. Here's one
relevant to most of us: [http://iangent.blogspot.com/2013/10/the-petrie-
multiplier-wh...](http://iangent.blogspot.com/2013/10/the-petrie-multiplier-
why-attack-on.html)

